# looking for a rp partner



## Alphawolf456 (Jun 24, 2018)

Yeah Im looking for a rp partner with any type lf story PM me if you are interested


----------



## Otterman89 (Jul 21, 2018)

I'd be interested.  Can I pm you on your FA notes?


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> Yeah Im looking for a rp partner with any type lf story PM me if you are interested


heya I'd be interested


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

Majesty Hyena said:


> heya I'd be interested



Hey there sorry for the late reply I was pretty busy but im fine doing an rp with you what type of story would you like to rp about?


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

Otterman89 said:


> I'd be interested.  Can I pm you on your FA notes?



Sure just pm me and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

say im also game for some furry fun.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> say im also game for some furry fun.



hey there I see you're interested in this. id be happy to rp. one thing I only rp here on pm. I hope thats fine with you. Also what type of story's would you consider doing. i try my best to have a good time with people. just let me know what you think and maybe we can figure out something.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

i can do that. not sure what type of rp. i have two main oc's, my fursona a male king cheetah, and a female snake scuba diving lover.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

the story could be taken a few ways based on which of the two i play


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> i can do that. not sure what type of rp. i have two main oc's, my fursona a male king cheetah, and a female snake scuba diving lover.



Hmm those characters sound good I gotta drolf (half dragon half wolf) I dont know if you like long term rps but im thinking my character be a slave to your king cheetah and my character eventually gets to rebel against yours hows that sound to you?


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

well im not sure about the slave part, but perhaps it can work. and long term can be fine


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> well im not sure about the slave part, but perhaps it can work. and long term can be fine



you sure? I wouldnt mind playing a slave ot would ad something more dramatic to it. oh yeah is there anything in the rp that you wouldnt want to see?


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

lets keep it pg13, so not massive blood loss or gore.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> lets keep it pg13, so not massive blood loss or gore.



Alright sounds good Id think its better you start off. since you're the king.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

can you at least give me like a narrators set up?


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> can you at least give me like a narrators set up?



I think I can try idk if it will be good though Ill give the setting and backstory

So this story starts off when (your character) sent his men to capture multiple slaves from my homeland. I ended up being one of them. the kings men tortured and captured many of my furs including me we ended up at your palace or temple and to this day I vow to rebel against the king and over thrown him. 

(Im very sorry, that was horrible)


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"so still have that fire in your eye? perhaps double the work with half the food will crush that fire?" a large male cheetah adressed his slaves in his temple.


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> Alright sounds good Id think its better you start off. since you're the king.


Can I join


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "so still have that fire in your eye? perhaps double the work with half the food will crush that fire?" a large male cheetah adressed his slaves in his temple.



All the slaves look at him they were all thin from the lack of food and treatment
Fang looked up and growled straight at the king and mumbled to himself

"I swear one day Ill kill that cheetah"


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Can I join



sure man I need another slave partner


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"oh no not all of you, but this one gets it." *the cheetah points at fang* "as he has a lot of fire. but for those that follow the rules i am more than fair, eveyone else gets 5% more food."


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

Universe attempts to sneak away when nobody is looking.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"oh no you don't. guards we got a sneaker!" the cheetah says loudly.


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

“Hiyah” Universe shouts as he beats up the guards coming at him.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "oh no you don't. guards we got a sneaker!" the cheetah says loudly.



Fang sits and looks at himself then gives the king a wicked stare

"Why must you treat us this way? This life isnt fair for us we deserve better."


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"at least i have respect for those that follow the rules, if it was not me, it could have been much MUCH worse!"


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"and guards, use the tranq darts on the runner already!"


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "at least i have respect for those that follow the rules, if it was not me, it could have been much MUCH worse!"



Fang growled 

"You are a monster, Ill never call you my master, you are a sick bastard."

Fang already knew if he said anything else hed be dead just like that but he still kepted talking

"You see us!!! look at us we are starving we had no food and all you feed us is bread and water, I hope you die someday."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Universe smacks the tranquilizer guns out of the guards hands “you’ll never hold me down!”



yo you are going to fast man. its to early for this part


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

(well every slave group needs a hero) "well if you all would obey i would treat you better."


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

Universe gets hit by the tranq darts and passes out.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> (well every slave group needs a hero) "well if you all would obey i would treat you better."



(Well I guess so)

Fang growled and slowly walked up to the king and smacked him straight on the face

"Hows that for some treatment?"


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"thats it! no food for the next three days!"


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"next time you do that, i make it six days!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

Universe lie unconscious  on the floor groaning loudly. (Um what about me?)


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"as for the other one that acted up, take half his rations and give them to the ones that behaved. plus he gets night duty!"


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 27, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "next time you do that, i make it six days!"



Fang looks at his friend knocked out on the floor he growls and slaps and pins down the king he manages to get one punch before being shot with multiple darts lnocking him out cold


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

Universe groans even louder managing to get back up “ and your stupid”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"do you want to make it no supper?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

“Oh I’m not going to be staying here much longer” Universe spat at the king stepping forward menacingly.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"was that a threat?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

”No that’s a promise.” Universe takes another menacing step forward.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"take off any clothes you have on now!" the cheetah was fuming in anger.


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

“NO!” Universe roars “I’m done listening to you!” Universe had scars on his scaly face. I’m a dragon and we listen to nobody.” Universe gets in the cheetah’s face “I will never forgive you.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"then im sorry, we have a code black. kill him on sight."


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

Universe glares at the guards who were too scared to react. Then he charges at the wall and smashes through then he stretches his wings and flies away into the sky but gets shot.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"if he lives he gets to stay."


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"i am not without mercy."


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

Universe crashes into a tree then hits the ground very much still alive but barely conscious as he claws forwards but passes out cold from the pain.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"take him to a cell with the others. make sure he gets healing and plenty of food, he has shown he will need a different method to be made to udnerstand."


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

Universe wakes up in a cell scared out of his mind “ahh where am I? What happened?”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"i understand now that hurting you will not get you to understand, so i made sure you were treated for your injuries."


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

"in fact, i shall give you a chance to fight for your freedom, and even make sure you have what it takes to make it in the arena."


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

“I just wanted to go home!” Universe said “I don’t like it here.” “I don’t want to fight for entertainment.” Universe passes out from fear.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"if i just let you free, someone who is less kind than me will take you. and likely kill you if you disobey."


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"im sorry" a tear can be seen from the cheetah cheek.


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe wakes up again and sighs “fine lets get this over with”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"as if you win, you are not only free, but can't be taken as a slave again." (he is not heartless he is forced to have slaves to save them from worse masters)


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Ok who am I fighting?” Universe asked still not liking this one bit.(he hasn’t fought in his life)


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"first we need to build up your energy muscle power and endurance."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Huh but how?” Universe asked “I haven’t fought in all my life.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"for starters, you and some of the more willing to obey slaves will start to get better food. im sorry but if i gave everyone the best food i could i would go broke."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Thank you” Universe smiles weakly then plops on the ground.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

*the cheetah has the guards take him gently to a spare bed he has* "now then about that one that wishes to defy me."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe awakens yelling in pain “owww my wings!” (His wings are twisted somehow)


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"whats wrong?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“My wings hurt their twisted or something! They really hurt!”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"let me see, oh my. your wings are twisted, this is going to hurt." he forces them back into place. "give him pain killers quickly!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe yelps “ow!” Then relaxes “ahhh that feels better thanks”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

*the dragons wings start to flap right once more* "keep use of them low as the soreness wears down."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“I can’t” Universe is trying to fold his wings but they don’t respond. “My wings aren’t doing what I want them to do.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"healers! come in here now!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe finds himself getting injected with a sedative and he passes out once again.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"so he needs to sleep? ok."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe’s wings twitched uncontrollability as he starts to spasm causing him to yell in pain.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

the cheetah injects a calming agent into you.


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe relaxes his body going limp his heartbeat gets dangerously low.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

with a second injection he forces adrenaline to speed up your heart beat.


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe wakes up alert “whoa what a rush!”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"do you feel better? sorry about all the injections."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“I feel weird” Universe’s whole body felt tingly.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"likely the combo of the relaxant and the adrenaline. it will wear off and you will feel better."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Thank you” Universe says “so now what do you want me to do?” He asks then feels the relaxant and the adrenaline wear off and collapses onto the floor asleep. Then he wakes up determined “I’m ready” he tells the cheetah.


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe looks at the king “I’m ready for anything you can throw at me!”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"again first we need to get some meat on those bones so you have energy to spare in battle."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Ok boss I’m sorry about what happened last night I was scared”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"its ok. now if only your friend relized some things tie my hands other wise i would set you all free in a heartbeat." (this king is not a monster. he is just forced to do things he hates to do right)


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“So what happened to him?” Universe goes to take a step forward and falls down.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"i sadly had to cut off his food for a few days. he likely hates me and wants to kill me, but what he doesn't get is if i just set you free, a new crueler master can just pick you up, and your worse than before."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Let me talk to him show him that I’m okay”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"its worth a shot, but even if he believes you. he likely will still want to kill me."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Okay I can usually get him to believe me take me to him.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

*the cheetah nods and takes universe to him*


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Hey buddy it’s me Universe I’m okay”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"i know you hate me.but can you at least hear me out?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe nods in agreement.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"due to laws, if a master is killed, their slaves are sold at auction. i know you don't want that."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“I don’t want to be sold do you know how many people would pay for me?” Universe kneels next to Fang. “Come on buddy I’m better now”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"fang im sorry, i treated you like dirt, but i have to keep up appreances. otherwise other rulers could come and take you."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“And I’m sorry I abandoned you when you needed me most I had no choice it was either flee or die. Not that I got far.” Universe looks at the king. “Dude you put a bullet in my back!” “But I forgive you”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"if i showed weakness the nearby ruler would have taken you. i fought alongside dragons before. so i know it would not kill you."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“I’ve been shot before just not in the back though that hurt.” “How did you get a hold of me?” Universe asked curiously. “I mean it’s not easy to find a dragon.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"i saved you from a different ruler. im sorry i had to treat you harshly but your mother than was under the same ruler wanted to be sure you would grow to be a ferice and proud dragon."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“What happened to her?” Universe asked


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"sadly that ruler had her killed after she helped you escape."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe gets angry “NOOO HE WILL PAY!” Universe then collapses on the ground sobbing. “I told her I didn’t want to leave her but she told me that she would find me later she never did.” Universe kept sobbing.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"the good news is your kind is more resistant than you think. he stopped her body, but i was able to save her soul." *the cheetah shows you a gem*


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe stops sobbing “mother?”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"her soul gem surived. it will take time to reform, but your mother will live again."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe smiles “you know what you’re okay. can I stay with you after I’m free for awhile?”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"if you wish."


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"i am willing to hire you after you get your freedom."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Thank you now lets get me some food I’m staving.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"chefs! this slave is to be treated like a hired worker, give him lots of food!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe ate like he’d never eaten in his life. “I’m stuffed now what?”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"well first you let the food settle, the i train your body."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "well first you let the food settle, the i train your body."




Meanwhile Fang still sits in the cell starving and hallucinating at this point fang was going crazy he clawed at the walls and finally passed out on the ground. Fang thought he was going to die alone in a dark cell


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"say chefs, send some food to fang."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "say chefs, send some food to fang."



Fang was slowly dying he sorta regretted doing what he did but he didnt care all he wanted to do is to escape and live a free life he saw two guards bring him some food it wasnt much just some bread and beans and a cup of milk Fang ate the whole thing just like that. He lay on the ground staring at the roof wondering how did his life get to this?


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"make sure the slave in solitary understands the laws."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "make sure the slave in solitary understands the laws."



The next thing Fang knew the two guards grabbed him and tied his paws up then he was brought to a place he never heard of solitary this could be very bad for him he kicked the guards and made a run for it fang was pretty quick for his age he ran untied his paws and ran faster then ever he ran out of the temple.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"that fool. universe. try to talk sense into your friend."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "that fool. universe. try to talk sense into your friend."



Fang was free he was running through the village until the kings men surrounded him they viciously beat fang and dragged him back to the temple they threw fang in front of the king and they all laughed one of the kingsmen talked 

"Your majesty I believe if a slave ever tried to escape they will be executed."


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"normally yes, but i want to show i am not without mercy. for starts feed him well. then he may join his friend universe."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "normally yes, but i want to show i am not without mercy. for starts feed him well. then he may join his friend universe."



The guards nodded and grabbed fang and tossed him into the kitchen 

Fang was glad to be alive he looked through the kitchen but eventually sat down an waited


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"make sure he is well taken care of. feed him enough and make sure he gets the chance to work his muscles, but keep a eye on him for his sake." (sorry if this is not the turn you wanted)


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "make sure he is well taken care of. feed him enough and make sure he gets the chance to work his muscles, but keep a eye on him for his sake." (sorry if this is not the turn you wanted)



Fang still sits he snarled and eventually came quiet then he looked at his broken body he was desparate to bounce and leave but eventually he would be caught and be hanged, shot, or worse decapitated. Fang just sat and watch the chefs cook (its alright I was hoping ti do soenthing a bit different but this is fine)


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

(i want to wait for universe)


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> (i want to wait for universe)



(Alright)


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe shows up his eyes red and bloodshot. (I’m back)


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"what happend to you!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Didn’t get much sleep with all the commotion going on” Universe yawns showing his sharp teeth. “So I heard that Fang made a run for it huh.” Universe’s jaw locks making the last thing he said intelligible.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"yes. and since again i want to show i have mercy im going to let him fight in the arena to not only be free, but untouchable by slavers."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe points to his jaw and says in perfect sign language *my jaw has locked a little help here*


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

*the cheetah helps unlock the dragons jaw*


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Ahhh Thank you that was getting uncomfortable so should I go talk to him or what?” Universe says working his jaw.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"please do so."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Ok I’ll see what I can do” Universe walks straight into a wall “ow I’m okay so tired I can’t think straight I’m gonna need some coffee or something, which way is the dining hall?”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"well the mess hall is that way. make sure you take this." *he hands you a slip of paper* "so they know you are allowed."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe takes the paper “Thank you” Then he turns around and walks straight into the closet.


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

(Hello)


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Universe takes the paper “Thank you” Then he turns around and walks straight into the closet.



Fang still sits in the kitchen chomping on this whole buffet full of food it was a good meal for him. Fang didnt notice universe right behind him


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe then taps Fang on the shoulder drinking a cup of  coffee.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Universe then taps Fang on the shoulder.



Fang jumps and accidently punches universe 

"Oh god universe where the hell did you come from?" 

Fang sat there wondering if universe sold his soul to the king

"You arent friends with the king now are you?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe dodges Fang’s punch “I was standing here the whole time”  “I tried to get away but I got shot in the back then crashed into a tree some miles away.”


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Universe dodges Fang’s punch “I was standing here the whole time”  “I tried to get away but I got shot in the back then crashed into a tree some miles away.”



"Well that sucks I nearly got beat to death and I randomly get a buffet Somethings not right about this. I feel like Im not going to make it outta here in time."


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"if only i could set them free, but they would like die to a different master."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe finally looks Fang in the eye reviling his bloodshot eyes.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"have i lost my way? have i turned into the monster?"


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Universe finally looks Fang in the eye reviling his bloodshot eyes.



"Wow universe, we gotta get outta here I dont care if we die."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe says “huh look I—“ Universe then faceplates into the table asleep


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

*i walk in* "i know you hate me but at least listen, even if you somehow make it to freedom from me. othe rulers can take you and make you theirs. im actually kinder than most master."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Universe says “huh look I—“ Universe then faceplates into the table asleep



"Oh universe good luck, if I die please take care and free all the slaves."

Fang runs off


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> *i walk in* "i know you hate me but at least listen, even if you somehow make it to freedom from me. othe rulers can take you and make you theirs. im actually kinder than most master."



Fang had already left when the king came in Fang was running for his life at this point he dodged all the darts and runs off


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe immediately wakes up “FANG WAIT!”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"that fool! maybe if he stopped and listsend!" *the cheetah acutally started to cry*


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "that fool! maybe if he stopped and listsend!" *the cheetah acutally started to cry*


“I’ll catch him myself then.” Universe says his eyes narrowed.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "that fool! maybe if he stopped and listsend!" *the cheetah acutally started to cry*



Fang kepted running and running he was in the village he hid in a small shack where nobody can see him he sits and looks out


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"you must, if he gets caught by a spy of a different nation, his life could be in danger!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe nods “I understand now” then for the first time superspeeds after Fang his eyes no longer bloodshot.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 28, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "you must, if he gets caught by a spy of a different nation, his life could be in danger!"



Fang stayed in the small shack he said no words he just stayed and looked out the small hole he didnt want die just yet. Fang just wanted to go home


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"please hurry." *the cheetah started to pray*


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe stops in front of the small shack and suddenly the dragon could see through stuff he quickly finds Fang and faster then Fang could blink superspeeds him back.


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Mission accomplished” Universe declared.


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe was angry now “FANG I KNOW WHAT IT’S LIKE TO WANT TO GO HOME” Universe was actually crying now “but your the only thing I have to a brother’”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"please if my plan works not only will you be free, but untouchable."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe says  “Fang please I’m begging you just hear him out I did I didn’t like it at first but I learned more about myself.” “Please do it for me.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"the only way to gartnue you can't be taken back, is to become a champion in the arena, or be the one chosen are the second."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Fang it’s our best chance we can be free.” Universe starts to wince the back of his neck feels like it’s on fire. “Ow Ow Ow”


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“OW my neck”


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“OUCH OUCH OUCH”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"do you need painkillers?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“The back of my neck feels like it’s on fire”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

*i quickly inject a painkiller* "you might have a build up of fire. breathe it out."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“It feels like I’ve been branded at the base of my neck.” He turns around “Have I been branded?”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"no i don't use brands. if you have been branded its agasint my orders."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe says  “well whatever it is it hurts!”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"you have no brand on your neck."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“I don’t well that’s good to know”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"but you seem to have some kind of energy flowing in your neck."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“What kind of energy?”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"i am not sure."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“I don’t feel too good” Universe collapes onto the ground.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"oh no, why is this happening!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“I don’t know” Universe mutters in his sleep.


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe’s eyes start to glow.


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Then his body starts to float up into the air.


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Scared Universe asks “what’s happening to me?”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"don't fight it."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe’s wings grow to full size and his body gets stronger.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"your huge! you must have become a adult."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe is now muscular. “I am?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“This has never happened to me before.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"well of course not, you only become a grown up once."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

How do dragons normally grow up?”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"normally their mothers or fathers transfer a part of their soul into their children."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“I meant was does it normally look like?”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"im not sure, i never seen one before tell now."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Well the way my mother told me she said it looked relaxing but it was different for each dragon.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"its might be due to the stress you have been under it wasn't as pleasant."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Yeah it hurt very much.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"but now you feel a lot better right?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“A little disoriented but yeah much better.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"likely just your sharper eyes are making it take some time to adjust."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Universe blinks


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"you might even be able to see inside people, as some dragons get x-ray vison when they grow up."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“This is weird.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"whats so weird?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“I don’t know who I am anymore.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"you are still you, just all grown up."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“It doesn’t feel that way.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Are you still gonna make me fight in the arena?”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"i will remind you, its your best chance to stay free for both you, and your friend."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Ok I’m definitely going to win now!”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"and i won't make you, you and your friend can be indentured servants, free within seven years, but the odds are it won't keep you free."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Yeah I know”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"but the winners of the arena are crowned as royals of the king or queen that sponsor them along with one person of their choice."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Ok let’s do this.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

*the cheetah nods and starts to train you to get stronger*


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

Gets stronger.


----------



## Otterman89 (Jul 28, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> Sure just pm me and maybe we can work something out.


Well, what's your FA account name?


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"now then, your stronger, but we need to be sure you have staying power. stamina is also key."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Ok”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"lets see how long you can run for."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Ok” superspeeds three hundred miles before getting tired.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"you need more stamina, as that was horrible."


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Hey I’m just getting used to this body.”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

"that is what training is for!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Ok”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 28, 2018)

*i run you through areboic exersize*


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

*is wiped out*


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 29, 2018)

"rest up for the rest of the day. chefs feed him good food."


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“Thank you” *is very sore* “ouch”


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“Oh my muscles”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 29, 2018)

"take it easy, we have a year or two tell the next round of the arena, so no rush."


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“thank you”


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

Universe starts to meditate


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 29, 2018)

"of course."


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

Universe was deep in draconian meditation.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 29, 2018)

*the cheetah simply keeps a close eye on him*


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

Universe feels the cheetah’s presence.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 29, 2018)

"what are you doing exactly?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“Draconian meditation”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 29, 2018)

"why?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“It helps me focus”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 29, 2018)

"ok fair enough."


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 30, 2018)

"can it be taught to non dragons?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

“Yes”


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 30, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "can it be taught to non dragons?"



Fang sat in the back watching


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 30, 2018)

Otterman89 said:


> Well, what's your FA account name?



On here its alphawolf456 but sadly I dont have a FA account I believe it got deleted


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> Fang sat in the back watching


Universe finishes his draconian meditation “Hey Fang”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 31, 2018)

"can you teach me?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2018)

“Sure just sit with your legs crossed like this then you cross both arms diagonally across your chest then close your eyes and relax”


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 31, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “Sure just sit with your legs crossed like this then you cross both arms diagonally across your chest then close your eyes and relax”



Fang just watches them he sits and eats his apple he found on the ground.

"um master are we going to start training again?"


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 31, 2018)

"yes i need to help you grow stronger."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 31, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "yes i need to help you grow stronger."



"Ok master teach me what you can, Im done trying to run away from trouble."


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 31, 2018)

"lets get you started on some strength training."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 31, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "lets get you started on some strength training."



Fang looks at his body he needed to work out so he nodded at his master

"Ok how would you want me to start?"


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 31, 2018)

"let me see what you got right now. pick up the heaviest weights you can."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 31, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "let me see what you got right now. pick up the heaviest weights you can."



"Hmm alright lets see."

Fang looks At the weights 

"I think I can lift over 600 pounds easily so lets do it."

He grabs the weights and lifts them up with ease

"Does that look good?"


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 31, 2018)

"so far yes, but lets see what your limits are."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 31, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "so far yes, but lets see what your limits are."



"Ok whats the heaviest thing you got?"


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 31, 2018)

"over there is a 2000 pound weight."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 31, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "over there is a 2000 pound weight."



"Oh god Ill try it but If I break my arms or dislocate my shoulder its on you."

Fang lifted the weights but let go after five mins he lifted it up again struggling


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 31, 2018)

"ENOUGH! i have a good measure of your power. now lets see how fast you are."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 31, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "ENOUGH! i have a good measure of your power. now lets see how fast you are."



Fang drops the weights and walks to the start line 

"So where do I run to?"


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Aug 1, 2018)

"lets start with a sprint, just 100 meters, do you know how far that is?"


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 1, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "lets start with a sprint, just 100 meters, do you know how far that is?"



"Yes I know."

He .runs the hundred meter pretty quick for his age

"Ok that wasn't so bad what do we have next?"


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Aug 1, 2018)

"was that the fastest you can go?"


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 1, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "was that the fastest you can go?"



"Probably around the 5 sec mark."


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Aug 1, 2018)

"what!? that is nuts. now lets see how LONG you can run for."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 1, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> "what!? that is nuts. now lets see how LONG you can run for."



"Ok if I can keep my pace up I could finish it pretty quick, just tell me when to start."


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2018)

“Ok my turn” Universe lifts the weight with ease.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Aug 1, 2018)

"begin!"


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2018)

Universe ran so fast he was a blur “how’s this master?”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Aug 1, 2018)

"you are ready."


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 12, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> Hey there sorry for the late reply I was pretty busy but im fine doing an rp with you what type of story would you like to rp about?


Maybe a fantasy type thing? ((Sorry for late, too, I was also busy ))


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2018)

“Thank you Master”


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Aug 22, 2018)

"the time draws closer."


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 22, 2018)

Majesty Hyena said:


> Maybe a fantasy type thing? ((Sorry for late, too, I was also busy ))



(Oh yeah I completely forgot about this Im sorry. Um yeah Im ok with a fantasy rp.)


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2018)

“I’m ready”


----------

